# Sigelei Fuchai Mini



## Nailedit77 (7/2/17)

Aluminum & Zinc Alloy Construction
Requires a single high drain 18650 battery (Not Included)
Maximum Wattage Output 80w
Maximum Voltage Output: 7.5v
Temperature Control (Ni200, Ti, SS304, SS316, SS317)
Preheat Setting Feature
Spring Loaded 510 Connection
Many Safety Features
0.91 Inch OLED Display Screen
Sliding Battery Door Cover
Minimum Firing Resistance: 0.1 ohm
Micro USB Charging Port

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45 (7/2/17)

Now that looks interesting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

Oooh!!! This might be the one to replace my beloved Kbox Mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

